# Half trusses and how to attach them to my house?



## Schmidty (Sep 27, 2008)

I plan on adding an addition to my house. I hope the following explanation of what I'm trying to accomplish is adequate. I want to add a room to the South side of my house. Obviously, I will need to construct three 2 * 6 walls and the 4th wall is the South side of my house (two story house).

Now my question:
I plan to use half trusses which will run North (house wall) to South (new wall I build). The roof will slope down from North to South. The south end will be the eave end. *How do I properly connect the half trusses to my house (larger end of the truss)?* Do I install a ledger board on the house and rest the one end of the trusses on top of it and use simpon connectors somehow? Long story short it's kind of like adding a lean-to to the house but it will be enclosed and not archaic. I'm trying the match the asthetics of the garage roof. Image of a half truss below:


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Why use trusses?
Why not just frame it conventionally?

Andy.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Most of the 'half trusses' I have used that attach to the wall come with a notch at the bottom where they meet the wall. this notch sits on a 2x4 or 2x6 which gets nailed to the wall.


----------



## Schmidty (Sep 27, 2008)

I thought trusses would be stronger (snow load) and allow for more space when insulating. I thought it would be a bit eaiser to run wiring. I also want the ceiling to be flat when inside the addition (9' ceilings like the rest of the house). It just seamed a bit easier. Besides resting the half trusses on the ledger board, what else do I need to do to attach the trusses properly?


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Ask the guy that will design your truss, or are you going to design them?

Andy.


----------



## Schmidty (Sep 27, 2008)

That was a no-brainer. Ask the company that's designing them!!!!:thumbsup: Some times I just feel dumb. Think before I ask!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

I bought a similar set of trusses, they came with hangers that the bottom of the truss sat in, similar to joist hangers. Where the truss met the high wall the truss company advised I use 2x material as backing so something more substantial was securing the peak of the truss.


----------

